# Rattle can jobbie



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good afternoon

Can anyone advise on the process for painting a car panel using aerosols please?

My sister has a mk4 Fiesta that needs a minor bit painting as it's just in primer. I just want to at least colour code it so it doesn't make the car look like she's been banger racing.

In the past I've seen some people on here paint a whole bumper with rattle can paint and lacquer from Halfords but I can't really find the right process, especially with polishing and stuff.

Please do not say "just take the car to a pro......" as she isn't interested, this is just something I want to do one afternoon for her.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

just make sure its prepped as well as possible, i painted the front bumper on my old e36 scrapper.

it was luckily already in primer, so i just give it a few goes with some wet sanding paper around 1200-1800 grit, then wiped it over with IPA.

Then apply paint thinly & evenly with not concentrating in any one area, try & get some halogen lamps to aid the drying process if possible

then in betrween the basecoat, give it another rub with some wet & dry to ensure the paint finish is even, not too orange peely 

finally give it a couple or a few coats of laquer , and once its dry after a few days hit it with some G3 or simmlar to buff it up to a nice shine  

Only a rough guide but theres some great youtube tutorials on it


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

That greats cheers. Also I'll have a look on YouTube later.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Get a can of colour from halfords and use hycote lacquer from the range or eurocarparts. 

The colour will likely be off, but she have to live with it. 

3 coats of lacquer should see a reasonable finish. 

I know it's basic, but it's what she wants.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Paints4u do a repair kit with primer, base coat, lacquer, and G3 for £25 with free delivery :

https://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=5423

I haven't used them myself but have read that the cans they mix are usually a good match.

Definitely says free 1-3 day delivery on the above link, though none of the other repair kits have free delivery which is a bit odd.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

The proper mixed aerosols are much better than off the shelf ones. They cost more, but have more paint which also seems to cover better, and a far nicer nozzle.

I've found the trick with aerosol lacquer is to not worry too much about a wet glossy coat, just build up a few decent layers trying to avoid runs and sags. Once dry it pretty easy to wet sand and polish up to a decent gloss. It's so thin it's very easy to go too heavy and over apply.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

zedfourroadster said:


> just make sure its prepped as well as possible, i painted the front bumper on my old e36 scrapper.
> 
> it was luckily already in primer, so i just give it a few goes with some wet sanding paper around 1200-1800 grit, then wiped it over with IPA.
> 
> ...


Er, No. You do not sand basecoat.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

1st base coat wants to be really
light, dont try to colour in one coat,
let it flash off for about 10minutes.
2nd coat a little heavier, but
remember you are not looking for a
finish, only colour. Flash off about 10
minutes. 3rd coat should 'hold
out' (fully colour) quite well.
For a really good finish, let it flash off for
about 5 then flick a drop coat on( a
really light dust coat from about 2ft
away in a cross pattern) .
This will have the effect of standing the
particles of metallic on edge rather than lying
flat in a wet paint coat, giving the finished item more
depth. Let it flash off about 20 minutes and clear.
Wetsand / polish 24 hrs later.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tbh I didn't think you sanded a base coat but I don't really know the whole process. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

no problem Danga, I wasn't 100% on the process, i forgot its the top coat not the basecoat you sand, i'll admit i was wrong, some people on the internet don't like doing that  Good luck with it anyway & let us know how you get on with it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Right, either you stop bickering and get this thread back on topic or i will lock it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, keep it on topic or the thread will be closed!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thread closed for now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Re opened ane tidied by cossiecol, now keep it on topic and polite please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

No problem Shaun, i pm'ed DJ X-Ray and apologised for my outburst, we kissed & made up


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for opening it up :thumb:


----------

